# Project SuperSoaker



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Since installing my sprinkler system last spring my love for sprinklers has only grown. I'm not a big fan of dragging out hoses and having to move the sprinkler every few hours. A combination of things happened to let me try this out.

1. I had an empty zone in my valve box left open for my hell strip
2. Knowing I most likely won't get to installing a zone for the hell strip this year with everything else that will be going on. 
3. My wife said she wanted to keep the north pasture nicer this year. Mowed more often, fertilized and *WATERED* at least between the lawn and the barn where we will be walking a lot

I dug a 10-12" deep trench around 60' and laid some 1" class 200 pvc to a Hunter I-25 sprinkler. Yes just one sprinkler, it has dual nozzles that peaked my interest and has the capacity to use up to 31.5 GPM. My well puts out 16 GPM so I choose a nozzle to work accordingly. I got it in the ground just in time to take my daughter to gymnastics so I haven't had much time to see it run in the daylight.

 ​
Don't mind the dirt pile I haven't had time to fill the trench 100% yet. According to the nozzle charts it should cover a 58' radius. It was a little windy today but the best I measured was around 55' I'll test it out again on a calm day.










Disclaimer: This is not how to install a irrigation system for your lawn. If you are putting an irrigation system in your yard you want head-to-head coverage, not just one sprinkler in the middle of the yard. This was mainly for shits-n-giggles to have one sprinkler max out what my well would provide and because I could


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

How is it working?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> How is it working?


I bet it hasn't seen much use with all the rain.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Duh! (As my 3 year old now says lol)


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

As Ware said it really hasn't seen any action. We have been getting some good spring rains here so I haven't had to run it. We got 2.5" this weekend so I don't plan on running it in the foreseeable future. I'm sure once summer sets in it will get it fair share of run time.

After seeing your post and writing the first part I went out and ran it for a few minutes, the grass is still wet from the rain today so I didn't think it could hurt anything. The far shooting arc really gets distorted by the wind even with the trees around. The wind is blowing 20+ mph so I guess that would be expected, but it was shooting half the distance or less than normal.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah the wind does that to my normal sprinklers. We get constant wind which drives me nuts lol


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Yeah the wind does that to my normal sprinklers. We get constant wind which drives me nuts lol


I live in Oklahoma, western Oklahoma at that... if it's under 20mph it's a good day!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It's really the first time all year that I've needed to run this. I should have ran it a few days ago but for the last 3 days we have had 20+ mph winds all day and night. I ran it a week or so ago for 2 hours just to see how much water it was putting down. It was right at .2" per hour 10' and 50' away, but in the middle was just over .1" an hour. It is what it is and way better than nothing. It's pretty satisfying to sit and watch.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Google decided to update their satellite image of my place. You can really tell the difference the sprinkler has made. Looks like I'm getting around a 103' diameter with it covering 7/8ish of a full circle, so it's covers ~7,200 sqft. It could look better but someone has been slacking a little on the mowing


----------

